# New Welder



## churchjw (Apr 8, 2012)

My tax refund present from me.  A Lincoln 225 TIG. 





Right now I have a small argon tank rented.  I am trying to decide what size to by.  The guy at the shop said it would last about 3 hours.  We will see how that plays out.  




Been welding on steel, stainless, and aluminum so far.  Have done several small projects.  How did I do without a welder?  :biggrin:\

Jeff


----------



## DaveD (Apr 8, 2012)

Congrats. I have the 160 cu ft tanks on my welders (tig and mig). Seems the best bang for the $ and they are a very common universal size. Check into initial tank cost and the cost for refills by size. Fairly easy to handle too. Eventually try to get a spare too.

Even though you buy the tanks, the gas house just swaps them out anyway. Be careful what you buy though. Some gas houses only handle the tanks with their name on them.


----------



## burnrider (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice. Congratulations. I bought a Miller Tig/Arc combo 30 years ago. A great welder today. I would think newer welders make it even better with electronic controls. Check out your owner manual for maintenance, internal fans pull in quite a bit of dirt. If you get a chance to weld 1/8" or more stainless, try arc welding w/ SS rod. It flows nicely and is fairly strong. I built some SS footpegs for a dirt bike for 1" height gain, they were plenty strong. Start with the DC setting at about 90 amps.


----------



## churchjw (Apr 9, 2012)

DaveD said:


> Congrats. I have the 160 cu ft tanks on my welders (tig and mig). Seems the best bang for the $ and they are a very common universal size. Check into initial tank cost and the cost for refills by size. Fairly easy to handle too. Eventually try to get a spare too.
> 
> Even though you buy the tanks, the gas house just swaps them out anyway. Be careful what you buy though. Some gas houses only handle the tanks with their name on them.




The guy at the welding store said the same thing about the 160 cu tank.  After a few times welding I think you are both right.  Next month I am going to go to the 160 cu tank.

Jeff


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 10, 2012)

Sweet!!!  I like it when Uncle Sam buys a present to me.  Lincols are tough and work well for long long periods.  Congrats on a sweet machine.  Now it's time for you to show us some project pic.....Please.  Have fun getting to know your new machine.  I would test ever function and practice a bit so you will be in the groove for your projects. if you don't weld a lot already.  Have fun and don't forget the safety gear.  Arc burns suck!!!
Bob


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 10, 2012)

A new welder is next on my list---------- which is on hold for awhile.


----------

